# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Vierteljährliche Kontroll-CTs post OP - CT mit oder ohne Aufnahme des Kopfes?

## Matthias_K

Hallo, hier hat es jemand besonders eilig. Ich nicht so. Mein Arzt macht CTs, kein MRT, vierteljährlich, jedoch ohne Aufnahme des Kopfes. Kurzantwort reicht, Danke und Gruß an alle!

----------


## Hvielemi

Steigt dein PSA-Wert trotz Leuprorelin?

Wenn nicht, braucht es keine CT oder MRT, wenn ja, hat man in den
letzten Aufnahmen was gefunden?

Kopf wird im CT nur bei spezifischer Indikation dargestellt.
Hast Du Kopfweh, siehst Du Doppelbilder, andere Sehstörungen?

Deine Frage wäre besser zu beantworten, wenn Du im Profil oder auf
Myprostate.eu etwas über den Hintergrund berichten würdest, wie Du
schon vor 9 Monaten versprochen hattest.

Und bitte nicht jedesmal ein neues Thema aufmachen.
Das erschwert das Nachlesen und raubt dir die Übersicht.

Konrad

----------


## Urologe

CTs in der Nachsorge des Prostatakarzinomes sind obsolet und vierteljährlich bei der Strahlenbelastung sogar nahe an Körperverletzung.
Nur bei ganz speziellen Fragestellungen sinnvoll (z.B. wieviel bekommt er von seinen Radiologen - Sarkasmus off)
Zur Beurteilung fehlt aber die Krankengeschichte

----------


## Matthias_K

Ok, erledigt.

----------


## Matthias_K

Danke für die Infos. Hallo FS: mit welcher Bildgebung wird zu welchem Zeitpunkt in welchem Umfang bei der (vierteljährlichen?) Nachkontrolle gearbeitet? Wie will man eine krankhafte Veränderung feststellen können, ohne je eine Vergleichsaufnahme (des Kopfes) erstellt zu haben? ich bin verwirrt. Nur bei PSA-Anstieg? ohne Kopf? Warum dann überhaupt vierteljährlich? Wegen der Strahlenbelastung MRT statt CT? Oder beizeiten nach dreimaligem Anstieg o.ä. ein PSMA-PET/CT (plus MRT)? Ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus, Gruß, Matthias

----------


## Urologe

Bildgebung eigentlich nur bei nennenswertem PSA-Anstieg oder zur direkten Therapiekontrolle.
Hirnmetastase habe ich bei 20.000 Prostatakarzinompatienten ein einziges Mal gesehen.
Die optimale Ausbreitungsdiagnostik ist aktuell PSMA-PET-CT(oder an einigen Standorten auch MRT)

----------

